# Places to stay near Rome



## DaveAndMichelle (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

We are off to Italy Next week this is our first long trip in our motorhome  we have booked a place to stay for a week near Siena and then plan to travel down to Rome for a couple of days and on the way back we are stopping off at Venice.

We was thinking of trying out some Aires on the way down through France and near to Rome and Venice but starting to think this might not be such a good idea :? .

Can anyone pass on their experience of Aires during this busy time is it possible to find ones with space and can you recommend any near Rome.

Do you know of any other sites near Rome that could be suitable for a two day stopover we are planning to be in Rome for the most of the time so not too bothered about site facilities.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We stayed at an ACSI site near Rome, I think it was called Happy Camping, and it was great. They run a little bus to the train station in the morning & a pick-up in the evening so we got straight to the city centre by train & the MH was safe all day. 
A very friendly site with good facilities. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We are in Camping Village Roma for the next two days, it is the nearest site to the center of Rome as far as I can tell but you pay a premium for being so near, 55 Euros a night for us for 3 adults, fat dog and the van.. We have been stopping within a 80 kilometer radious of Rome for the last 3 weeks or so all in free Sostas, one is even next to the sea.

Camping Village Rome N 41.88747 E 12.40439 everything inc wifi.

Monlato Di Castio (seaside) free no electric, N 42.3221280 E 11.5875720

Sosta Camper (next to a wine factory free electric) N 42.533943 E12.041981

Agagni (Next to graveyard, my favourite Sosta, no electric but everything else, nice Town within 10min walk. N41.74510886 E13.1626510

A few to go at for yer,

ray.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rome*

Hi

We stayed at Camping Tiber - easy access to Rome on the train, with a day ticket that was also valid on the Metro. Here is our site review. 

When we went to Italy in November 2011, we stayed on the sosta at Orvieto and took the train to Rome. It was 18 euro on the sosta and from memory the train fare was 13 euro or something like that. Here are details of the sosta

What ever you do, do make sure you stop at Orvieto...... well worth it. The sosta is near a high speed rail line but we did not worry about it. The facilities were very clean.

Russell

Edit - forgot to say, here is the Italian railway website - www.trenitalia.com and note that on many Saturday's you get two seats for the price of one!!! Avoid InterCity trains as they are expensive, use InterRegionale for short journeys like Orvieto to Rome etc.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Wilmannie said:


> We stayed at an ACSI site near Rome, I think it was called Happy Camping, and it was great. They run a little bus to the train station in the morning & a pick-up in the evening so we got straight to the city centre by train & the MH was safe all day.
> A very friendly site with good facilities. Hope you have a great time.


We've stayed at "Happy Camping & Village" too and everything is as you described. I would only add that we went in May and it was very busy at that time of year.........So arrive early or phone ahead.

It is in our MHF site database although I now see the site's URL is wrong. (I've PM'd Nuke.) It should be:

http://www.happycamping.net/en/articolo.php?cambialingua=2


----------

